# Is Your Dog An Opportunist?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

If they are with someone who is soft and won't make them listen,will your dogs take advantage of the situation or do they try to 'follow the rules' anyway? My dogs are total opportunists,especially when I take them to the groomers or pick them up from boarding. I remember picking them up from boarding after a week and the lady who was bringing them out was actually being dragged into the lobby by them. I couldn't believe these were the same dogs who behave so well at home. 

I think even well trained dogs will fall into bad habits if they aren't given any rules to follow. Some people think that a well trained dog should never misbehave. They aren't robots though.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh yeah. Mine are/were definitely opportunists. Before Zena became my father in laws dog, even then, if she could get away with it when I wasn't around, she totally would. Riley was the same way even though he knew he was going to end up in trouble for whatever he did. And yes, he knew it too. Was told numerous times you could see the wheels turning in his head as he decided if it was worth the trouble or not to misbehave. Shasta doesnt get much opportunity to misbehave. I dont allow anyone else to handle her. She goes outside into the backyard with the bark collar on because I dont want her thinking this newfound behavior of barking like a fool with the dogs next door is acceptable. If someone else lets her out, the bark collar isnt put on and she thinks that means she's allowed to act a fool. I put a note on her crate telling everyone she is now allowed out without me home. I dont tolerate misbehaving after all the work I've put into training for proper behaviors and I refuse to allow it to be jeopardized. She'll try and get away with something but most of the time, she's not in the position to even try it.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Diesel never was an opportunist. She would even listen to my 2 and 7 year old cousins. She would listen to my mother, father, sisters, brother... my brother use to take her biking in the spring/summer when i wasnt home, played ball off leash in the yard with her and she always listened... I think the reason why she never disobeyed them was because even during training when she was a young age, I always got people to give her commands and reward after she did it, she learnt that no matter who gives you the command you obey it.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Bella would definitely take full advantage if you don't come off with a strong presence and strong voice what you want from her is not going to happen lol but I think most dogs will respect you if you come off as a strong type my neighbors have a pitbull who's as stubborn as they come they told me he won't listen to anyone but them and I proved them wrong he listens to me b/c he knows what I say goes and not to test me my hubby on the other hand he bully's lol..


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes. I know,it's shocking.  Grim totally blows off my wife.


----------



## DD126 (Feb 3, 2013)

I know that I did something right when I thought my puppy a few commands, because she totally KNOWS what I am asking her to do... She did it over and over when training... Yet, now she listens only if it suits her!!... For her to do anything, there has to be a reward... Or she isn't going to move. And sometimes, she still won't do it, even though you can tell that she is REALLy tempted! Lol!... But it isn't funny when that happens.... And she knows that too!


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Pookie does whatever she pleases if I'm not around. Kaiser isn't so much an opportunist as he is aloof. Nobody in the world exists other then my roommate, Pookie, and me.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh, absolutely. 

My mom lets him get away with murder when I'm not around (and it definitely shows). _Every_ now and then he'll try to test me and see how much he can get away with, but he never gets very far with that. Thankfully, all I really have to do is change the tone of my voice for him to know I mean business.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

They are all opportunists... Every stinkin one of mine. :wub:


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

*yes!*


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

I wonder if it's an age thing.
My dog was a only slightly an opportunist as a puppy.
As an adult she is who she is.


----------

